# Sponge Filter only in shrimp tank?



## blackjack (Jun 5, 2008)

Sponge filters are fine. Just make sure you clean out all the junk every so often. I don't have a shrimp tank, but I have a 20g long low tech planted tank with cichlids fry. I only used sponge filters and everything is fine.


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

I use sponge filter only on 20 gal shrimp tank.
I bought replacement sponge, and swap out the dirty one for clean one each week.


----------



## Freemananana (Jan 2, 2015)

I've used my sponge filter only. Shrimp have a small bio load, so you should be fine. I don't like the large bubbles that come out of mine, so I stopped using it.


----------



## bsherwood (Nov 22, 2007)

I have a sponge filter and a sunsun on my 55 shrimp tank....I hate the big bubbles from the sponge filter but the shrimp seem to like sitting on the sponge.


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

Just rinse out the sponge every once in a while and you'll be fine


----------



## dmare (Oct 29, 2013)

I also use only sponge filters on my shrimp tanks. As others have said I'm not too crazy about the large bubbles also, but I cut a small piece of filter material and jam it in the top of the sponge filter tube and no more large bubbles. It also seems to reduce the noise they make.


----------



## garfieldnfish (Sep 25, 2010)

I also only use sponge filters but I hardly ever clean those. The shrimp pick off the filters anything they can get and keep them incredibly clean. As long as you do not overfeed the shrimp the filter is just another area for them to graze on and I really only use them because they airate the tank.


----------



## Matuva (Jun 8, 2015)

Same as garfieldnfish for me: shrimps clean the sponge and I don't need to do it. Sponge filters seem to be enough for a shrimp tank, and I have no NO2-NO3 problems.

I have replaced the immersed pump in all my tanks with sponge filters. This has allowed me to drop the water temp by 2° C. I'm also a bit concerned by the bubbles, but the shrimps do like the sponge, so...


----------



## overgrown (Dec 30, 2015)

The answers in this thread are great. I'll be pulling my HOB soon, when my sponge is cycled more (maybe another week or two).


----------

